
Two million calls to 311 - luu
http://www.residentmar.io/2017/02/13/311.html
======
simonebrunozzi
2 million calls to 311 to New York City, in 2016.

Spoiler: #1 reason is noise. #2 is heat or water.

------
carbocation
I mapped some of the 311 calls for Boston and San Francisco. Here are the
Jupyter notebooks:

BOS:
[https://github.com/carbocation/jupyter/blob/master/Boston%20...](https://github.com/carbocation/jupyter/blob/master/Boston%20311.ipynb)

SF:
[https://github.com/carbocation/jupyter/blob/master/SF%20311....](https://github.com/carbocation/jupyter/blob/master/SF%20311.ipynb)

(The SF notebook abruptly transitions back to some BOS maps because I forgot
to remove them.)

------
projektir
Noise seems like one of those things that everyone just assumes isn't a
problem and will just sort itself out.

------
timwis
Anyone up for an analysis of Philadelphia's 311 data?
[https://www.opendataphilly.org/dataset/311-service-and-
infor...](https://www.opendataphilly.org/dataset/311-service-and-information-
requests)

------
crooked-v
I wish more cities had a simple, citywide non-emergency number like this.

~~~
lainga
Where do you live which doesn't have one? 311 is written on most public works
fixtures in my town, Vancouver, for telling the city if they're broken, and I
assumed it was North America-wide.

~~~
stephengillie
Which Vancouver?

Seattle doesn't have a 311 phone service. But they do have a Find It Fix It
app. It's 2018 not 1988, why don't more cities have an app?

[http://www.seattle.gov/customer-service-bureau/find-it-
fix-i...](http://www.seattle.gov/customer-service-bureau/find-it-fix-it-
mobile-app)

~~~
lainga
Large Vancouver. Maybe it's Canada-wide.

